# Looking for a budget FHD monitor



## desai_amogh (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Finally my decade old crt is dying on me.  Display weirdly goes black/blank at any point and comes back if monitor is restarted.

I am now planning to buy a new monitor, need a budget FHD monitor.  Looks don't matter.  What I want is a good quality, VFM 19" monitor. This will be used mostly for everyday browsing and watching FHD movies.  

Suggest me some monitor which has a balance of good quality and is cheaper on pocket


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 28, 2014)

LG comes with 22" IPS for 10k
Will reply the model


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2014)

Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8200.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2014)

+1 for S2240L. Or LG E2242C is Dell is out of budget.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 1, 2014)

+1 for dell also check benq one
Dunno the model number.. too lazy to post that


----------



## quicky008 (May 3, 2014)

Usually most 19/20" monitors don't support 1080p-if you want FHD,then you should get atleast a 22" monitor from Dell/Samsung etc.

- - - Updated - - -



kalam_gohab said:


> +1 for dell also check benq one
> Dunno the model number.. too lazy to post that



Its not advisable to go for benq as their after-sales service may not be upto the mark.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 9, 2014)

The only problem with Del s2240l is its glossy display..It irritates me sometimes.


----------



## ravi847 (May 9, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> The only problem with Del s2240l is its glossy display..It irritates me sometimes.


does it bother you at night or when there is no daylight too?


----------

